# Ready to Bolt



## K9Kirk (Sep 7, 2019)

My first dear capture at Myakka River State Park today.
1




2



3


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2019)

Good set.............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2019)

She didn't like you being there.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set.............


 Thanks!


Dean_Gretsch said:


> She didn't like you being there.



No doubt, she kept moving further and further away from me, leading me into alligator territory no doubt, ha!


----------



## Winona (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice and clear! The deer around here are very wary as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 8, 2019)

Winona said:


> Nice and clear! The deer around here are very wary as well.



Thanks!


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Nice set!



Thanks!


----------



## Flying Panda (Sep 9, 2019)

She sees you as something out of the ordinary, but she can't smell you to identify what you are - so she stomps her feet (#3), trying to get you to move. Good capture. Really hard to overcome the bright backlighting. You brought the subject out of the shadows really well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> She sees you as something out of the ordinary, but she can't smell you to identify what you are - so she stomps her feet (#3), trying to get you to move. Good capture. Really hard to overcome the bright backlighting. You brought the subject out of the shadows really well.



Thanks, Panda. Yep, between the harsh light and the shadows I had my work cut out for me.


----------

